# download software for  Nikon d-90



## tom beard (May 7, 2009)

I'm leaning toward buying a D-90 and what program I should get to download Photos. Included in the d-90 box is a "Software Suite CD rom". Does this CD contain a download program I can install?  I have an Olympus Camedia 3000 that's ten years old and came with software that is pretty primative and takes forever. It also came with "Photo Impressions" which is like a toy and not much use.

I used to make my living with a 35mm SLR, but am a complete neophyte to digital. Thanks so much for this forum. You allow me to ask really dumb questions, and I don't get thumped for it!

Tom Beard


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2009)

Part of that suite is a download program called View NX. It works well and you don't need anything else.


----------

